# Employer Change During Lockdown



## lukealvin13 (May 29, 2020)

I have recently left my old employer( the one on my current critidal skills visa conditions) now fortunately I got another offer from a different company...but I cant submit my transfer during this lockdown because vfs is closed.

What's does this mean for me, am I going to be unemployed until such a time Visa offices are open?

Please help


----------



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi There, I also have the same query. In my case initial CSV came for 1 year with old employer.. but now with new employer .. do we need to proceed with employer change with new contract or apply for renewal of visa. Old 1 year is about to expire and due to Covid 19 I was not able to proceed with extension. Please assist


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

lukealvin13 said:


> I have recently left my old employer( the one on my current critidal skills visa conditions) now fortunately I got another offer from a different company...but I cant submit my transfer during this lockdown because vfs is closed.
> 
> What's does this mean for me, am I going to be unemployed until such a time Visa offices are open?
> 
> Please help


Legally, you cannot work without a visa that allows you to do so. The current covid delay means you can not get a new visa for legal employment whether you are a CSV hopeful from inside SA or outside SA. It also applies whether you are new to the SA labour force or previously employed in SA, as you are.

That said, if your new employer understands the complications and is willing to let you start, perhaps you can "work around it" :wink:


----------

